# Not the way I wanted to start my morning...



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I had to do a thorough health check on my boys this morning and half expected one of them to be seriously injured. When I walked into the office, I realized that the shelf in their FN had fallen. It's missing the pan so I just usually stretch some fleece over it that they like to burrow into and it's likely that that's where all of them were when it fell. How does that even happen?! I've always been a bit skeptical about the design, so I usually put a little weight on the end after putting the shelf back to make sure it's secure. I don't know if I just forgot that step last night or what. Thank goodness all of my boys are perfectly fine, no more popcorning on the shelf dangit!


----------

